# Certified Renovator Renewal



## Dean CRCNA

The law states

_Individuals who complete a renovator course accredited by EPA before April 22, 2010, must complete an EPA-accredited renovator refresher course before July 1, 2015, to maintain renovator certification._

Just didn't want you guys to renew earlier than you have to


----------



## Gough

Dean CRCNA said:


> The law states
> 
> _Individuals who complete a renovator course accredited by EPA before April 22, 2010, must complete an EPA-accredited renovator refresher course before July 1, 2015, to maintain renovator certification._
> 
> Just didn't want you guys to renew earlier than you have to


Has it been 5 years? The time just flew by. 

Actually, thanks for the reminder Dean.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

I'm hoping they hike the fee"s and more regulations and heck why not add a huge Tax on the payment ??


----------



## jacob33

thinkpainting/nick said:


> I'm hoping they hike the fee"s and more regulations and heck why not add a huge Tax on the payment ??


Don't say that to loud they might hear you.


----------



## Gough

We've got two long-standing clients who both want exterior work done spring and both houses would fall under RRP. I'm trying to figure out if we can get them both done before our ticket expires July 1, and then just let it go.

Based on what happened 5 years ago, I'm betting that a lot of outfits will be betting that the whole thing gets repealed, not renew their ticket, and then act surprised when they get caught out.


----------



## jacob33

Gough said:


> We've got two long-standing clients who both want exterior work done spring and both houses would fall under RRP. I'm trying to figure out if we can get them both done before our ticket expires July 1, and then just let it go.
> 
> Based on what happened 5 years ago, I'm betting that a lot of outfits will be betting that the whole thing gets repealed, not renew their ticket, and then act surprised when they get caught out.



I doubt it will be repealed. I also doubt that it will be enforced. That is what makes it hard on companies trying to stay legal.


----------



## dan-o

I renewed my state of MA cert a few weeks back.
Director of states lead division was sitting next to me the whole time.
Nice lady, very knowledgeable.
They are enforcing in MA but only the egregious violators seem to be getting fined.
Ultimately they just want a reasonable effort to be made.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I got lucky, had my certification waited a couple years to get the license, the lead inspector saw a mistake the state made filling out the license, I had a new one issued this year that will be good for 5 yrs at no extra cost to me.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Thanks mom.....


----------



## jacob33

ewingpainting.net said:


> Thanks mom.....


I guess that means your happy about rrp


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

dan-o said:


> I renewed my state of MA cert a few weeks back.
> Director of states lead division was sitting next to me the whole time.
> Nice lady, very knowledgeable.
> They are enforcing in MA but only the egregious violators seem to be getting fined.
> Ultimately they just want a reasonable effort to be made.


If youra professional with lettered vechiles, uniformed employees, job signs and website they will come after you. If you wear SW shirts work out of unmarked vans and even better if your illegal you got no worries.

I've talked to that lady sorry not a fan. Funny when I argued with theses people all they kept saying was hey it's our job. Yea your job to shake me down and be selective to enforce the law. For me it's the same old same old target the small business" and get them to pay for everybody else including there salaries.


----------



## RRP Expert

Gough said:


> We've got two long-standing clients who both want exterior work done spring and both houses would fall under RRP. I'm trying to figure out if we can get them both done before our ticket expires July 1, and then just let it go.
> 
> Based on what happened 5 years ago, I'm betting that a lot of outfits will be betting that the whole thing gets repealed, not renew their ticket, and then act surprised when they get caught out.


I'm biased so take my comments with a grain of salt.

I've also grown up in the DC area so I have a real good understanding of our federal government.

I WOULD NOT bet on a repeal. In fact, I'd bet on stricter enforcement coming.

And is it worth the risk of fines to not stay certified? As the refresher class is a half day and about $100 dollars it just seems like an obvious answer.

To me, having people trained properly shows clients that you're serious about your own safety, about theirs and about doing things right. Sure it's an expense but it's also a competitive advantage if you use it wisely.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

thinkpainting/nick said:


> I'm hoping they hike the fee"s and more regulations and heck why not add a huge Tax on the payment ??


Maybe they will. I heard the EPA's budget would be cut by $60 million.


----------



## Roamer

The rules are not getting repealed any time soon. The EPA's budget may get slashed that would only mean that they will have less resources to enforce this particular rule. The EPA is hoping that individual states develop their own plans and put the onus of enforcement on the states rather than the Fed.

The city of Washington DC has its own RRP which is almost exactly the same as the Fed, but they have an office that enforces the rules. If a baby is diagnosed with lead poisoning by any doctor in the city, the doctor is compelled by law to report that person to the District's Dept of the Environment. The DDoE will then send an inspector to the poisoned resident's home/rental and make a report detailing any lead hazards that they see during a visual inspection and is some cases an XRF test.

We are certified by both the EPA and the DDoE. We are currently one of the few painters in the city that are certified with DC and as such we get recommended by the city inspectors when they cite someone for lead hazards in their homes. We have done several jobs due to these recommendations. Inspectors will show up at the end of the project to inspect and re-test to determine if the lead hazard has been rectified. We've also recently have had their inspectors come to our jobsite while the work was going on.

If you are going to work on older homes you should definitely re-up your certification.


----------



## RRP Expert

Roamer

Kudos to you for doing things right and showing that doing so is not only the right thing but also good business.


----------



## Dean CRCNA

http://www.regulations.gov/#!documentDetail;D=EPA_FRDOC_0001-16749

EPA is proposing taking out the hands on section of the refresher course. This means that the refresher course could be taken online.

It is looking good to be accepted and they are rushing through the acceptance of this change.


----------



## Gough

Dean CRCNA said:


> http://www.regulations.gov/#!documentDetail;D=EPA_FRDOC_0001-16749
> 
> EPA is proposing taking out the hands on section of the refresher course. This means that the refresher course could be taken online.
> 
> It is looking good to be accepted and they are rushing through the acceptance of this change.


Thanks for another heads up, Dean. The nearest refresher course to me was something like 3 hours away...in the middle of nowhere (Soap Lake, WA). Glad to hear that there might be some alternatives.

My apologies to any PTers who are from what I'm sure is a fine community.


----------



## chrisn

Thanks, I hope you will let us know when(if) this happens:thumbsup:


----------



## Gough

I was a little surprised that I hadn't heard any more about the online possibility...then I checked some of my email accounts and there was an email from the EPA to that effect.


----------



## Jmayspaint

Yeah, I got that one yesterday too. Seems pretty likely they will do it. 









I bet the instructors aren't too happy about this idea.


----------



## dan-o

MA eliminated the hands-on from its refresher.
3hrs plus test.


----------



## CliffK

2 days after I registered for the refresher course I got the e-mail about the "possible" change!!! I'm scheduled to go this Friday. By the time I pay my $195 and shoot the day they will probably set it up so you can do it online in your underwear for half the price! There is no end to the reward for diligence.......


----------



## dan-o

Don't worry cliff, I'm sure the fee's will stay the same if not increase due to convenience.


----------



## Gough

dan-o said:


> Don't worry cliff, I'm sure the fee's will stay the same if not increase due to convenience.


Hey, even if the fee stays the same, I can save a day on the road, a night in a hotel, meals, and gas. Still sounds like an improvement.


----------



## CliffK

Took the refresher on Friday. Started @ 9:00 am and we were out before noon $195 lighter. Not really that bad and this particular instructor was a decent guy. I could have waited to see what was going to happen, but I figured I'd get it out of the way over the winter rather than wait until we're swamped in the late spring early summer. 
The last time I will be jumping through this hoop...5 more years should pretty much do it for me


----------

